
How Outsourcing Companies Are Gaming the Visa System - jmngomes
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/11/06/us/outsourcing-companies-dominate-h1b-visas.html
======
DrScump
Already posted 3 times today.

Lots of comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10539100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10539100)

